# Nature's Miracle Just for Cats-Eliminating Odor??--Help!!



## birdmaddgirl (Apr 11, 2005)

Now that summer is here, i have discovered that one of my cats [maybe both?] have used the living room carpet as their litter box. I have never noticed an odor until recently, im sure due to the humidity.

The living room is under-ground level, so the humidity is much worse and the smell just lingers. Its horrible. 

On Wed, i used nearly a gallon of Natures Miracle Just for Cats. I followed the instructions in which it said: for large areas, use a watering can and let it dry--depending on air circulation, it can take up to 2 weeks to dry and eliminate the odor.

I have heard nothing but good comments about this stuff. But im not so sure its working.

Im rather impatient and im not sure if i can wait nearly 2 weeks to see if there is a difference! I hate waking up and then coming home from work everyday to this nasty smell!!

I have a fan blowing on the area i 'watered'. But the thing is, when i first 'watered' it, all you could smell was the cleaner mixed with the urine odor. Once the smell of the cleaner went away, the urine smell now seems to be even more overpowering!

Is this normal? Does it get worse before it gets better? 

The bottle also says that you may have to lift up the carpet and spray the pad. I dont think there is a pad under my carpet, just concrete.

Is there anything else i could try? It says not to use any other types of cleaner, as it can set the odor permanently. The only other product i have used is carpet deodorizer [and this was before it started to smell]. 

Coincidentally i just got an advertisement on my door for carpet cleaning in which they claim they take care of pet odors. Any suggestions?

I even bought a black light to pin point the area, but im not seeing anything!!


Please Help!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Have you used the blacklight on the walls and furniture in the room?

Yes, it is normal for Natures Miracle to get worse before it gets better.
I just hope that whatever other chemical you used does not interfere with the success of it working properly.
But if all else fails....I would replace the carpet! 
The fact that there is no pad is wonderful in this case actually!


----------



## birdmaddgirl (Apr 11, 2005)

I checked the walls with the black light and im not seeing anything. However, i havent checked the furniture. I will do that tonight.

Since it has gotten worse after i used the nature's miracle, im hoping that its just going to be worse before getting better. I just wish i had the patience to wait. Im going to have a nervous breakdown, its *that* bad.

The thing is. I have *never* seen my cats pee anywhere in that room. 

Both cats are male and neutered. A few months back, one of them had a UTI and when he would pee it was usually on towels in the bathroom [upstairs] or on the hallway/kitchen floor--never in the living room, as far as i knew.

And there was *never* an odor until it started getting really warm outside. 

There is a feral cat that "lives" just outside of my duplex. Once in awhile he will come up to the windows [which are ground level] and i know he has seen my cats in those windows. Im now wondering if maybe this cat sprayed into my window somehow?? 

I am actually going to look into that tonight.

The cleaning lady at my office gave me a few suggestions and im just wondering if anyone else has tried any of them.

Baking soda/lemon juice mixture?

Ammonia?


Im desperate.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

YES 100% a cat will spray the windows from outside.
This happened to a friend of mine....his basement windows were covreed in cat spray from a stray cat.

If this is the case for you, that will be good news...
You can clean it all up!  
I hope that is what it is!


----------



## birdmaddgirl (Apr 11, 2005)

Do you think it would cause my entire downstairs to smell that bad? I guess if maybe this cat is doing it often.

Im kind of doubtful though, especially since the overpowering smell became much worse after "watering" the carpet with Natures Miracle.

But i will clean my windows/screens/walls and find out.

I will try just about anything at this point!


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Are you sure that it is from the exact same area of the carpet??? I had used Nature's Miracle often and it often helps. Yes, the smell usually goes way worse before it goes better. The product "digests" the yucky stuff so it evaporates into the air, at least it is how I understand how it works.

However, the direction says to blot it up. I NEVER blot it up. I just leave it in the carpet until it totally dries out.

Is the section of carpet behind the couch??? It seems to be the favorite place for cats to go !!! 8O I heard that putting the anti-stress mat with the plastic tips facing upward would deter the cats from ever going over there.


----------



## birdmaddgirl (Apr 11, 2005)

I cant pin point the area in which its coming from. As i mentioned, i have *never* noticed my cats peeing in that room at all! Its strange.

It _seems_ to be coming from one side of my living room, so I used a watering can to disperse the enzyme cleaner over that half of the room. My furniture is currently occupying the other half of the room, in which i was going to "water" if needed after the other side dries. I havent "blotted" it up at all. The directions said to just let it dry completely, which can take up to 2 weeks [its only been 2 days, its driving me nuts!!]

I was just worried that it was making the odor worse, because the smell was especially overwhelming after i used it. Im hoping that means its working!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

It is working! 

If you need to..can you enlist the help of a friend with a fresh nose?
Maybe more than one smeller can help pinpoint the area.


----------



## birdmaddgirl (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions!

I greatly appreciate it. 

If i dont go insane by the time its supposed to work, i will post an update.

:wink:


----------

